# Happy Birthday Pyro!



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope it's a totally awesome day for you!


----------



## ScareShack

Hope ya have an awesome birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday neighbor!


----------



## sharpobject

Have a good one !!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Hap B'day


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## Lotus

Happy Birthday you son of a B!tch


----------



## turtle2778

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY PYRO!!!

Here have a beer on me.









I hope its your best birthday yet!! Have a great day.


----------



## skeletonowl

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Moon Dog

Have a good'un!


----------



## Spookineer

Dude! Have a Happy Birthday! I'll have a boat drink in your honor...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday pyro!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful b-day!!!! I'll toast to you this evening!


----------



## dynoflyer

A very happy birthday, Pyro


----------



## slimy

Happy Birthday, pyro.


----------



## midnight_moon

Happy Birthday Pyro!


----------



## BooGirl666

Happy Birthday Pyro!!!! :tonguekin: Hope ya get lots of goodies!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy Birthday old man! We'll have a drinkie in your honor tonight in chat.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We should all raise a glass to him in chat!

Happy birthday pyro!


----------



## Bloodhound

Have a fantastic day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday Pyro!!! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day!!!!!*


----------



## Black Cat

Hope you have a great Birthday Pyro!!!!!


----------



## Revenant

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANNY!!!! Go all out! Set something on fire. Preferably outside.


----------



## gmacted

Happy birthday Pyro!


----------



## randyaz

Attaboy Manny

!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday


----------



## DeadSpider

Wooot!
Happy Birthday PYRO!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lilly

Happy B Day Pyro


----------



## Otaku

Happy B-Day! Enjoy!


----------



## AzKittie74

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PYRO!!!!!! hope all your wishes come true!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Happy Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Happy B-Day Pyro!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday you party animal!


----------



## pyro

well it was a good day, had to work but the wife came by with lunch then after work went out to Fridays for supper & a couple of Sam Adams, came home for cake and more sam adams, and started to read all the great greetings and want to thank you all ------HZ thats just not right


----------



## beelce

And a big fat HAPPY B DAY Pyro...and many more!


----------



## Vlad

I can't believe I missed it Manny. A belated happy birthday to you my friend !!


----------



## Ghostess

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday


----------



## BuriedAlive

Oh, crud. Sorry Manny I missed it. Happy Birthday.


----------



## scareme

Sorry I missed your Birthday Manny, was on vacation. Here goes...

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Pyro!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## EMU

AHHH DMAN IM LATE BUT










happpy birthday


----------



## slightlymad

Manny Manny Manny How the hell did I miss this? Happy Horror Day you old fart


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I am always late on these.. Happy Birthday, Pyro!


----------



## pyro

thanks everyone-no big deal,, hey haunted bayou thanks AGAIN must be drinking kellies wine


----------

